# Do SSRIs not work so well second time around? Is it true?



## isis (Apr 30, 2008)

I've been reading some comments here on the board saying that SSRIs don't work so well if you took them, then stopped, then take them again. Is this true? Does this happen to everyone? What's the explanation for this? I'm afraid my new doctor will put my on Paxil again and it won't work so well as the first time around.


----------



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

Good question. I took Paxil for 5 years, than stopped for 5 years and now I've been back on them for 1 week. So far I've noticed little change, but it's still way too early to tell. You would think if you stopped a drug for 5 years, your body would flush out all the chemicals by then and it would feel like taking a new drug again. Like it you took an illegal drug like weed or cocaine and then stopped for 5 years and started up again. You would probably get the same effect when you started up again, no?


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

i wasnt convinced they worked so well the first time around


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

its my understanding that they often dont work as good the 2nd time around. Thats assuming they "pooped out" on you the first time.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I went on and off Prozac for a years and it always worked the same :stu


----------



## isis (Apr 30, 2008)

tednugent2007 said:


> Good question. I took Paxil for 5 years, than stopped for 5 years and now I've been back on them for 1 week. So far I've noticed little change, but it's still way too early to tell. You would think if you stopped a drug for 5 years, your body would flush out all the chemicals by then and it would feel like taking a new drug again. Like it you took an illegal drug like weed or cocaine and then stopped for 5 years and started up again. You would probably get the same effect when you started up again, no?


Let me know how it works out for you with Paxil again, ok? I'm curious about this.


----------



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

isis , see my other post about paxil. It really kicked in today!!!


----------



## thor_no (Mar 23, 2008)

isis said:


> I've been reading some comments here on the board saying that SSRIs don't work so well if you took them, then stopped, then take them again. Is this true? Does this happen to everyone? What's the explanation for this? I'm afraid my new doctor will put my on Paxil again and it won't work so well as the first time around.


If anyone feels that the same SSRI has less effect the second time, maybe it is their SA is worse than last time, leaving more/stronger SA symptoms for Paxil to deal with?

As you know I am back on Paxil, 6 day tomorrow, and today I experienced NO social anxiety!


----------



## thor_no (Mar 23, 2008)

tednugent2007 said:


> isis , see my other post about paxil. It really kicked in today!!!


Funny thing! 10 mgs made my day.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

From personal experience, I can say it does NOT work as well the second time around.

The first time I took Lexapro it was a Godsend and worked fabulously.

This time I'm not feeling nearly as well. I just tried increasing my dose and felt well for a couple of days and now feel like I'm back down where I was. I'm going to give it another week or so, but I'm thinking I need to try something else.

Which sucks for me because I had bad reactions to a lot of them and couldn't handle side effects.


----------



## thor_no (Mar 23, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> From personal experience, I can say it does NOT work as well the second time around.
> 
> The first time I took Lexapro it was a Godsend and worked fabulously.
> 
> ...


I had the same effects (no effects) on Lexapro both times I took it. So my experience is that Lexapro worked the same (did not work) 1. and 2. time


----------



## Toffee41 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Paxil WORKED 2nd time around for me !*

Thought I'd leave my personal experiences with this wonderful drug. Paxil was the first SSRI I tried back in 2005. Within a few weeks the 'feel good' sensation was almost euphoric. This is not an exaggeration ! For six years I was happy & content. However, Last year I increased my alcohol intake due to work issues & holidays & Paxil became ineffective even at the maximum dosage. I had always drank alcohol but kept it to a minimum. I switched to Zoloft which was a disaster with the side effects & in effectiveness. I returned to Paxil after 10 weeks & am glad to say PAXIL DOES WORK 2ND TIME AROUND. Although there is some truth that ssri's don't work so well 'again' I can say I feel great again without the 'euphoric' high I had first time around. I have learned my lesson with alcohol & acknowledge this was the cause of the med 'pooping out'. Paxil has weakened my sex drive & gained my weight slightly but I cannot imagine life without it.:boogie


----------



## donaldduck (Feb 3, 2012)

They work well in desensitizing your serotonergic system causing imbalances where there previously weren't any. SSRI are placebos with side effects, studies have failed to acknowledge any superiority to placebo, maybe only in really severe depression where you can't really go any further down.


----------



## Toffee41 (Oct 28, 2011)

:afr


----------

